# (WA) Way Da Go Call of the Wild QAA chocolate



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

FC Way Da Go Call of the Wild 
National Derby list 
QAA before three
Amatuer 1st and 4th 
2 open wins and a 4th in 2009
EIC clear
CNM clear
Eyes clear
Information @ www.sweet-retrievers.com
Michael Spalding [email protected]
________
BOX VAPORIZER REVIEW


----------

